# Strictly 7 Guitars stop making Strandberg's Boden



## Valnob (Apr 23, 2013)

Chris Letchford from Scale the summit posted on fb an update about his signature Strandberg:

"Signature guitar update! Washburn Guitars will now be doing production for all of the Strandberg Guitarworks Boden models, starting with my signature guitar! Ola and the guys have started a new company Astral EXR Systems. This is exciting news! 

I'll be posting an update for my signature soon with a new body. Here is the updated spec sheet. Instead of 1A tops, they are upgraded to 5A (the nicest you can get) and my favorite... stainless steel frets now come standard!"

I asked him about s7G and he replied

<<correct S7g are not going to be making Boden's from here on out.>>


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 23, 2013)

Interesting.... I wonder why the switch - cheaper labor, shorter build times, or ...?


----------



## technomancer (Apr 23, 2013)

Quality? Washburn USA production is solid and used to producing a lot of guitars and wouldn't put something out the door that needs fretwork, the neck screw holes redrilled, or the bridge ground not functional ("minor" issues a user here had with their Boden). From what a few others have said S7 has also had trouble meeting the demand of the Bodens so that may be it as well.

This actually makes me a bit interested in these now... (well not Letchford's model, but a couple of the other ones)

Also more about this over here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/235551-big-strandberg-development.html

I am VERY interesting to see what comes out of this AES venture with the group involved


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 23, 2013)

^ Ah, I didn't see that NGD. 

And yeah, that team could put out some positively unruly stuff. I'm interested in what they have up their sleeve, and love that Fortin and Strandberg have a dependable history, so the odds of their being "vaporware" are pretty slim. I saw some posts about wondering why Ola would partner with Fortin, when they could just have their individual companies. It would be super cool if they did something where the guitar itself worked very well with the amp. Kind of like how Fryette FB cabs are specifically designed to work with their Pittbull heads. I'm curious what they'll come up with.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 23, 2013)

Great news for Washburn, their custom shop used to put out some really nice axes. Sucks for S7.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 23, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> ^ Ah, I didn't see that NGD.
> 
> And yeah, that team could put out some positively unruly stuff. I'm interested in what they have up their sleeve, and love that Fortin and Strandberg have a dependable history, so the odds of their being "vaporware" are pretty slim.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 23, 2013)

The new company is by the same guys who used to work at S7, Paul and Allen. Im actually excited about this. I already want an axe from them and they havent started making them yet!


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd love to see Strandberg get really big, and this is a good step in that direction. Ola deserves all the success in the world!


----------



## thrsher (Apr 23, 2013)

Ola should have s7g make only Chris letchford signatures. Washburn should waste their time sanding his SIG guitars


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought everyone thought Letchford was a cool dude. Did I not get the memo? I've seen a couple of threads critical of him now.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 23, 2013)

IDGAF what anyone says. I want that guitar so hard.



Hollowway said:


> I thought everyone thought Letchford was a cool dude. Did I not get the memo? I've seen a couple of threads critical of him now.



He is a genuinely cool dude, but he stated his opinion that happened to go against the majority of what SS.org thinks. We all know what happens when someone has a dissenting opinion on here.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 23, 2013)

All right guys, let's not turn this into a bash fest


----------



## thatguy87 (Apr 23, 2013)

I met him briefly at a their headlining show in San Antonio at the White Rabbit last June and I didn't get any negative vibes from him.

About S7 no longer making Bodens, all I can say is that I expected this and am neither surprised or upset by it. I never considered S7's stuff to be very appealing in regards to both quality and aesthetics (even though the Bodens design doesn't really have much to do with S7). This does indeed make me much more interested in buying one in the future, though it will definitely not have EMGs lol.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 23, 2013)

I talked in the other thread too but I had a question specifically about the letchford model, how would like standard dimarzios sound with that .75 inch fan? Would there be much of a difference?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 24, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


> I talked in the other thread too but I had a question specifically about the letchford model, how would like standard dimarzios sound with that .75 inch fan? Would there be much of a difference?



I doubt it. Moving your picking hand slightly back would probably have a bigger affect.

I feel sorry for S7. They have had it rough lately and things like this get blown way out of proportion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Quality? Washburn USA production is solid and used to producing a lot of guitars and wouldn't put something out the door that needs fretwork, the neck screw holes redrilled, or the bridge ground not functional ("minor" issues a user here had with their Boden).





Not only is it cool to see Strandberg make it bigger, it's cool to see Washburn focusing on solidbodies again, with the Parallaxe and the Bodens.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 24, 2013)

Definitely good news. 
What does this mean for the numerous Bodens that S7 guitars had in production? Judging by ther Facebook pictures there were a lot.


----------



## Syriel (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh holy crap. This is cool stuff.

Makes me wonder if they'd build a .strandberg* with the "stephen's cutaway" thing. That's another feature that IMO fits VERY well with the .strandberg* idea of ergonomics.

.strandberg* is getting really big, which is totally a good thing as Ola is such a cool guy, so more power to him and his company.


----------



## larry (Apr 24, 2013)

i thought he would eventually approach carvin or maybe someone reputable overseas like fujigen, but i'm cool with washburn. they're trying to regain popularity and ola's design is innovative [read: hot buttered sex]. seems like a win win, i hope it all pans out. definitely a step closer to seeing the sub $2k boden if they can reach an agreeable mass production method.


----------



## underthecurve (Apr 24, 2013)

larry said:


> i thought he would eventually approach carvin or maybe someone reputable overseas like fujigen, but i'm cool with washburn. they're trying to regain popularity and ola's design is innovative [read: hot buttered sex]. seems like a win win, i hope it all pans out. definitely a step closer to seeing the sub $2k boden if they can reach an agreeable mass production method.



There is more to strandberg offering a sub 2k boden than finding an efficient production method. There is the worry about diluting the brand, and digging into sales of higher end bodens. PRS resisted to offer an import model of its design for this reason. Not saying I agree with it, but it's a consideration when comanies design and price their range of models.


----------



## GXPO (Apr 24, 2013)

underthecurve said:


> There is more to strandberg offering a sub 2k boden than finding an efficient production method. There is the worry about diluting the brand, and digging into sales of higher end bodens. PRS resisted to offer an import model of its design for this reason. Not saying I agree with it, but it's a consideration when comanies design and price their range of models.


 
I think most guitar manufacturers probably make a large deal of their sales on the lower end models. The higher end are more like flagships, they advertise themselves. How many people here own a Fender select series strat? Probably not too many, loads of standards and mexicans flying around. I would love to see the Strandys coming out like Jackson.. Import - Washburn USA - Custom Ola Job.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 24, 2013)

If it wasn't for that lower horn I might think about getting one of these. The lower horn shape ruins it for me... just IMHO, of course.


----------



## larry (Apr 24, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> If it wasn't for that lower horn I might think about getting one of these. The lower horn shape ruins it for me... just IMHO, of course.



yeah it kinda bothered me too , but the whole package grew on me as i realized how potentially beneficial the ergonomics of the instrument would be. so i wouldn't exactly kick her out of bed .


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 24, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> ^ Ah, I didn't see that NGD.


 
Yes you did, it was mine . I feel like I should clarify tech's comments, the fixes I made WERE minor, the neck pocket wasn't as tight as it could have been because the bolt pockets were a bit tight (there may not have even been an issue, my tech just noticed it when he removed the neck and did me the favor of polishing up the job for me) and a couple of saddles werent grounded as well as the others, I had no issues with playability beforehand. It's worth noting that my tech goes out of his way to find any minor details he can easily improve for me anytime I bring him an instrument and he's been able to do so on literally every guitar I've ever brought to him with the exception of the Rico 8 I owned, and we know what kind of rep they get around here. I wasn't too critical considering it was in the first 10 bodens made in their shop and in the first 20ish strandberg-designed 8s that existed on the planet haha.

I can definately see where Ola's head is at though, even if mine came out great and I'm mondo happy, he's a big fucking deal right now and it's not good business to be associated with a company that doesn't have a super-clean track record, especially with a place like this as the main info-exchange hub. Here's hoping there's NO reason why this venture doesn't work out, I've been an admirer of Ola's designs and his super-generous business practices for a while and think he deserves all the success in the world. Also hope S7 can get things working smoothly, they've had a pretty rough run lately. Over-ambition has a way of doing that


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 24, 2013)

The Boden link on the strandberg site doesn't work right now, is there a new site or is it still in the works?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd assume they'll be linking it to the new site, which should be up in about 4 weeks.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 24, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> The Boden link on the strandberg site doesn't work right now, is there a new site or is it still in the works?



Yes. http://astralexrsystems.com Though, the production models page seems to be working for me.


----------



## lawizeg (Apr 24, 2013)

Yessss! I can finally order one lol. 

Just need money.


----------



## TelegramSam (Apr 25, 2013)

Silly thought, maybe the price will go down? :3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 25, 2013)

EDIT: Nope. I'm dumb.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 25, 2013)

TelegramSam said:


> Silly thought, maybe the price will go down? :3



They're being built in a better-known custom shop with slightly better specs, why would the price go down?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 26, 2013)

10/10 would bang.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Apr 26, 2013)

That's what it should have looked like in the first place 
On another note I don't mean to be nitpicky but is that a finish flaw above the bridge (The two grey spots) ?


----------



## technomancer (Apr 26, 2013)

Holy shit real tops!


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 26, 2013)

I need this and the Masvidalien.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 26, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Quality? Washburn USA production is solid and used to producing a lot of guitars



Just to add to this, the Washburn CS was a go-to for a lot of high end ghostbuilding, so some of the best things to come out of that shop weren't given the Washburn name, unfortunately. 

Washburn stuff is really top notch, and it's a shame that USMC mis-advertised and mis-sold the Washburn brand almost into the ground. 

I really hope that this leads to Washburn making a comeback.


----------



## JLP2005 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yo all I know is that Masdivalien looks soguds


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 26, 2013)

Ive played many decent guitars in my lifetime (Suhr, Anderson, KxK, EBMM JP7 BFR, one-off customs from $4000+) and honestly the one that left the biggest lasting impression on me in quality is a Washburn USA, that one with the Phenolic fretboard. Thing was unreal in playability and perfect action/everything. If they have that kind of quality for these, it'll be a real treat.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 26, 2013)

That looks a shit tonne better than the S7 version.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 26, 2013)

That colour is dangerously close to PRS' Whale Blue finish. 


in a good way


----------



## BlackStar7 (Apr 26, 2013)

I wasn't even that hot for the CL7, but then I saw that new top pictured above. I'm not entirely sure what happened but I sort of just blacked out for several hours. Upon awakening I realized I had sold all my worldly possessions. 

Seriously though - I played a WM526 with that phenolic fretboard once and I agree Washburn can produce absolutely stellar stuff. This is very exciting.


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Apr 26, 2013)

I can't tell if it's just the angle or if the wood is much lighter but the inlays really seem to stand out much more on this CL7 than on the prototype Chris originally got. That said the top definitely looks so much nicer now, the original was great but this really is an amazing looking sig now.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 27, 2013)

StevenC said:


> Yes. Astral Extended Range Systems - Coming soon Though, the production models page seems to be working for me.



direct link?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 27, 2013)

TheFashel12 said:


> That's what it should have looked like in the first place
> On another note I don't mean to be nitpicky but is that a finish flaw above the bridge (The two grey spots) ?



that's the plastic on top of the pickups.


----------



## Curt (Apr 27, 2013)

That looks great. Must resist the GAS.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Apr 27, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> that's the plastic on top of the pickups.



Sorry I should have been clearer in my decription , I meant to the left of the bridge .


----------



## CRaul87 (Apr 27, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> If it wasn't for that lower horn I might think about getting one of these. The lower horn shape ruins it for me... just IMHO, of course.



The upper horn ain't that good looking either tbh


----------



## AscendingMatt (Apr 28, 2013)

Opening a new savings account for this!


----------



## engage757 (Apr 29, 2013)

Slightly off-topic, I heard that S7 was doing something with guitar center? 

Is that true?


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 29, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Slightly off-topic, I heard that S7 was doing something with guitar center?
> 
> Is that true?



I hope not for their own sakes...


----------



## AscendingMatt (Apr 29, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Slightly off-topic, I heard that S7 was doing something with guitar center?
> 
> Is that true?



yes they are. they are sending out solars or something that looks exactly like the solar to some guitar centers


----------



## guy in latvia (May 2, 2013)

I'm really anxious for this. Sadly I discovered Strandberg much too late and with a 300+ custom waiting list, there is no point in even writing in on it, that's like 10+ years...

So to me this is ideal, very anxious for them to start taking orders!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 2, 2013)

guy in latvia said:


> I'm really anxious for this. Sadly I discovered Strandberg much too late and with a 300+ custom waiting list, there is no point in even writing in on it, that's like 10+ years...



+1


----------



## underthecurve (May 2, 2013)

Cut your time in half, for the right price, I'll sell my ~#150 slot. Bidding starts at $1.


----------



## Xaios (May 2, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


>



DAMN, that's nice. When Chris Letchford's signature S7berg was revealed, I did notice that the top was... well, ugly as fuck. The figuring was shallow and spotty. Didn't want to say anything for fear of being "that guy," and didn't want to shit on Chris' success. But this new top really does blow the S7 top out of the water.


----------



## BlackStar7 (May 4, 2013)

guy in latvia said:


> ISadly I discovered Strandberg much too late and with a 300+ custom waiting list, there is no point in even writing in on it, that's like 10+ years...



A lot of folks feel your pain. I think I've moved up 10 spots in a little more than a year, and am now in the low 130s. Ola is allegedly speeding up builds now, but I have zero idea when mine would realistically come up. I'm guessing at least a few years? 

Also, is anyone else having the problem I'm having with the production models: deciding which one to get? It is absolutely killing me between the Masvidalien, Boden 7 and CL7. I want all of them. Badly.


----------



## guy in latvia (May 9, 2013)

I'm pretty much decided on the Boden 7, waiting on paychecks to pay the deposit. I'm hella down for one! But to be honest, I'm a little scared about import tax, which will measure up to about 35% of the total value including shipping cost...yes Europe hates imports. There must be a way to avoid this crap, its highway robbery...


----------



## ara_ (May 9, 2013)

guy in latvia said:


> I'm pretty much decided on the Boden 7, waiting on paychecks to pay the deposit. I'm hella down for one! But to be honest, I'm a little scared about import tax, which will measure up to about 35% of the total value including shipping cost...yes Europe hates imports. There must be a way to avoid this crap, its highway robbery...



Contact Bart at guitarcandy! I ordered my S7-Boden 7 from him. Cheaper than importing directly and you get some top-notch service to boot


----------



## BlazinmanFly (Jul 1, 2013)

Now this is awesome


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 1, 2013)

A low-end .strandberg* design under a different name _("********" by .strandberg*)_ at around $800-$1000+ would be nice. It makes sense, because Ola would essentially be getting his guitars into music stores and thus the hands of *many* players who otherwise couldn't afford one and/or were too scared to pull the trigger on a $2500-$3000+ guitar they've only *heard* about online. It's also a safe guarantee that roughly 60% if not more of those low-end buyers will almost *surely* start saving up to buy a Washburn USA model .strandberg* after their experiences with the lower-end. This is all just harmless speculation, of course. Ola would have to find an overseas manufacturer than can crank them out for the right price, in the right numbers, and at an acceptable quality level for the end-user/consumer price. It will take some time, but definitely a beautiful day indeed when it comes.

S7 just couldn't handle things with the Boden models. It's a shame, but sometimes things happen and they weren't left with much after some key builders departed and the influx in sales outgrew their capacity. surely something *had* to snap at that point. I saw an NGD with a wormhole and rotting wood on a _non-painted_ finish... That's rough, yo.

EDIT: by the way, thanks to BlazinmanFly for the necro-bump of death!


----------



## downburst82 (Jul 1, 2013)

ppshhh 2 months ..ive seen Wayyyyy worse necro bumps than that 

I definately think(hope) that strandberg will expand out to include a cheaper line within the next 5 years or so.

I do think most of this is being covered in another thread or two though

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...randberg-astral-exr-systems-announcement.html

or
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/173503-strandberg-thread.html


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 1, 2013)

downburst82 said:


> ppshhh 2 months ..ive seen Wayyyyy worse necro bumps than that



 I was just going to post and say, "under two months really isn't a necro bump". I've even seen 3 years old "Which guitar should I get" threads bumped with someone responding to the OP. Like, uh... it's been 3 years I'm sure he's already waaay past this decision LMAO 


Rev.


----------

